# Herbicide for Clover



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Is there a herbicide that won't kill clover?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Apparently not a perfect one. See:

http://cropandsoil.oregonstate.edu/seed-ext/Pub/1989/page19_2.html[/URL

http://www.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/agr/agr148/agr148.pdf]


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, there are several, pursuit, raptor, Butyrac to name a few. In my experience using them is that they rarely pay off if not because lack of efficacy then economics. If you have lots of weeds you are better to bale them off and find a use for the hay. These herbicides have a very narrow window of control and rather in most cases act to only supress and in many cases have a lot of crop damage and Pursuit and Raptor are very expensive.


----------



## TNKid (Mar 23, 2011)

I have used Butyrac on alfalfa and to spot spray a grass hay field. Like mentioned above, it is not very strong and only gets a few strain of weeds. If you catch the weeds early in a seedling stage it will be more effective. I controlled plantain and some others weeds with pretty good results by catching them early. In grass hay I prefer to spot spray with Grazon or if one gets bad I spray the entire field and reseed clover in 7-8 months due to the residual control of the herbicide.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

